# Rogue Flashbender



## Harry Muff (Aug 10, 2013)

Thinking about getting the large one for my 430EX.




Who here uses one? Is it all it's cracked up to be? Is the optional diffuser worth the extra?


----------



## notapro (Aug 11, 2013)

I've used one for those moments when a subject is harshly backlit, yet insists on having a shot taken anyway.

The example I have in mind is outdoors in broad daylight, with the subject standing in full shade. Either the background will be tremendously blown out by exposing for the face, or the face will be unacceptably dark if exposing for the background. Such a condition is manageable, but when the subject demands the shot anyway, the flashbender can help with fill flash. Instead a "direct fill flash look" to the image, the flashbender serves as a nice bounce surface, softening--so to speak--the light on the subject. Though the direction of the light is undeniably from straight on, the result is less undesirable than using flash aimed directly at the subject.

The large flashbender can be used as a snoot, and that capacity may add to the usefulness of the Rogue product for you. I have not used the diffuser.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 11, 2013)

notapro said:


> I've used one for those moments when a subject is harshly backlit, yet insists on having a shot taken anyway.
> 
> The example I have in mind is outdoors in broad daylight, with the subject standing in full shade. Either the background will be tremendously blown out by exposing for the face, or the face will be unacceptably dark if exposing for the background. Such a condition is manageable, but when the subject demands the shot anyway, the flashbender can help with fill flash. Instead a "direct fill flash look" to the image, the flashbender serves as a nice bounce surface, softening--so to speak--the light on the subject. Though the direction of the light is undeniably from straight on, the result is less undesirable than using flash aimed directly at the subject.
> 
> The large flashbender can be used as a snoot, and that capacity may add to the usefulness of the Rogue product for you. I have not used the diffuser.



What's a snoot? 

I bought one of these, but I'm waiting a week or so for delivery (long-ish story) and what I thought I would do is use it for off camera flash... so hopefully the results come out well. I'm going to get the medium one... Seems a better fit for what I need it for.


----------



## ninjapeps (Aug 11, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> What's a snoot?


See here. Short version: it's a light mod that restricts how light spreads.


----------



## jp121 (Aug 11, 2013)

I've used it. It works. I have the diffuser but haven't used it yet.

I personally like it because it can be stuffed into a bag, folded, squashed etc and is still usable.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 11, 2013)

A snoot is basically a device that is like a tube. It focuses your flash to a very narrow beam to highlight only a portion of the subject for dramatic effect.





jdramirez said:


> notapro said:
> 
> 
> > I've used one for those moments when a subject is harshly backlit, yet insists on having a shot taken anyway.
> ...


----------



## prjkt (Aug 11, 2013)

I've got a few of their items, used a pair of the large panels with diffuser attached as a mobile studio setup - worked quite well


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 11, 2013)

Would yall suggest spending the extra 5 bucks to get the large flashbender over the small?

I was thinking about getting the small so it would fit better in my bag.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 11, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Would yall suggest spending the extra 5 bucks to get the large flashbender over the small?
> 
> I was thinking about getting the small so it would fit better in my bag.



The bigger one is much better.


----------



## jp121 (Aug 12, 2013)

It has been explained to me that 'generally' the bigger the reflected surface, the more natural the flash looks.

Something about making a small light source (flash) into a bigger light.


----------



## David Hull (Aug 12, 2013)

I use them all the time for indoor event stuff. I point the flash up at the ceiling (or at the wall) and let the flash bender fire forward. I would get the big one AND the small one if you can afford it. The small one is a bit less conspicuous.


----------



## David Hull (Aug 12, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Would yall suggest spending the extra 5 bucks to get the large flashbender over the small?
> 
> I was thinking about getting the small so it would fit better in my bag.


I have both but the small one is the one I use most (it stays in my bag all the time). These things are really handy it is every bit as good as that big ugly "Tupperware looking thing" you see being used sometimes and doesn't look nearly as stupid.


----------



## David Hull (Aug 12, 2013)

jp121 said:


> It has been explained to me that 'generally' the bigger the reflected surface, the more natural the flash looks.
> 
> Something about making a small light source (flash) into a bigger light.


That is true. However neither of these things make the flash very "big" so they really don't help much. What these things do is act like a larger "bounce card" which is that little white thing that pops up in the 580 and 600 flashes. If you are using a 430 a flash bender is a handy thing to have (or a white business card and a rubber band).

The reason you have this thing is so that you can bounce the bulk of the flash output off of the ceiling or a wall while still sending some of it forward.


----------



## Halfrack (Aug 12, 2013)

Both work but I'm playing more with the large one.

Got mine as a factory second - works great but you have to get both pieces.

http://www.expoimaging.com/index2.php?cPath=21


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 12, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> Both work but I'm playing more with the large one.
> 
> Got mine as a factory second - works great but you have to get both pieces.
> 
> http://www.expoimaging.com/index2.php?cPath=21



Hey thanks... you just saved me twenty bucks. I didn't realize that was an option.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 13, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> Both work but I'm playing more with the large one.
> 
> Got mine as a factory second - works great but you have to get both pieces.
> 
> http://www.expoimaging.com/index2.php?cPath=21



And it was perfect timing because I got 3 rebate gift cards today... so I am going to buy that and some other stuff.


----------



## drjlo (Aug 16, 2013)

I received the large and small Flashbenders with diffusion panels on. I was glad to see the combo produced pretty even light across the panel.




EOSD4447 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## brad-man (Aug 16, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > Both work but I'm playing more with the large one.
> ...



+1 Thanks for the link.


----------



## kennykodak (Aug 17, 2013)

i have used the small one when doing flash on camera at events since it came out, love it.


----------



## drjlo (Aug 18, 2013)

Canon 580 EX II with Large Rogue Flashbender and diffusor cam right, small Rogue with diffusor cam left. Placing the panels closer to subject really gives off a nice light IMO..




EOSD4489 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------

